# What are your favourite top 5 films directed by Coen brothers?



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

The Coen brothers are one of my favourite film directors and what I most admire about their movies is their consistency, I can't remember any film directed by the Coen brothers that disappointed me.

I'm interested what are the opinions of the TC members. My top 5 films are:

1. No Country for Old Men
2. The Big Lebowski
3. A Serious Man
4. True Grit
5. Blood Simple


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The only one of theirs I have liked is True Grit. The rest I've seen have disappointed.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

DavidA said:


> The only one of theirs I have liked is True Grit. The rest I've seen have disappointed.


What are the other films you've watched?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I like most of their movies, some of them a lot. Probably the biggest disappointment for me was _The Ladykillers_, which compared very poorly with the 1955 original.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd put Fargo at the top of the list.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

No particular order:

Barton Fink
Millers Crossing
No Country for Old Men
True Grit
The Big Lebowski


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

The Dude abides


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

That's a tough one. Maybe:

The Big Lebowski
Fargo
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Miller's Crossing
No Country for Old Men


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I've seen and adore most of their films. In order:

1. No Country for Old Men - one of my favorite movies of all-time
2. The Big Lebowski
3. Fargo
4. Inside Llewyn Davis
5. A Serious Man

And an honorable mention to Miller's Crossing.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

In no Particular order:

- No Country For Old Men
- The Big Lebowski (It just gets funnier every single time I watch it)
- Fargo
- O Brother...
- It's a toss up between Raising Arizona and True Grit

V


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

1- Miller's Crossing
2- A Serious Man
3- O Brother Where Art Thou?
4- No Country for Old Men
5- The Man Who Wasn't There


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Blood Simple 
Miller's Crossing 
Lebowski 
Fargo 
Barton Fink


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

A Serious Man
Barton Fink
Raising Arizona
Hail Caesar
Inside Llewyn Davis


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

1) The Big Lebowski
2) No Country For Old Men

3) O Brother Where Art Thou
4) The Man Who Wasn't There
5) Burn After Reading

For me The Big Lebowski and No Country For Old Men are by far their two best films.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

1. The Big Lebowski
2. Fargo
3. Burn After Reading
4. Intolerable Cruelty
5. No Country for Old Men


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

tdc said:


> ....For me The Big Lebowski and No Country For Old Men are by far their two best films.


..........I agree!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

The Big Lebowski
Burn After Reading
Intolerable Cruelty
O Brother Where Art Thou? 
Raising Arizona


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Just finished one which I like the most by far of the ones I watched, Ballad of Buster Scruggs. Great cinematography and little stories of the West. New release on Netlfix, didn't even have to get out of my house.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Kieran said:


> No particular order:
> 
> Barton Fink
> Millers Crossing
> ...


Got to edit this and replace The Big Lebowski with The Ballad of Buster Scruggs, which is a brilliant film, the brothers in top form...


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

1. No Country for Old Men (9/10)
2. O Brother, Where Art Thou? (8/10)
3. The Big Lebowski (7/10)
4. True Grit (7/10)
5. Fargo (7/10)

No Country for Old Men is definitely their best movie.


----------

